# 8/21 Friday offshore grouper



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Team Reel Unnecessary managed to pull together a crew last week Friday for some grouper digging. Been a while, was good to get out on the pond for an awesome day fishing with great friends. Captian Phil "Philthefish" was the man on the helm and managed the first two scamp in the box. Crew was me, Phil, my boss Mike (met him fishing in Alaska in high school, weve been fishing ever since), Phils college buddy Shag down from Memphis and Robert who made some of the best Mediterranean sandwiches I ever had. 
Pulled up on an old cable spool floating with some dolphin on it, my first cast hooked up a nice bull about 10-15lbs, lost it at the boat due to deckhand error, ugh, heartbreak city. We managed a few peanut dolphin, few porgies, 7 scamp and 6 red grouper for the box.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch happy faces thks for sharing


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

more pics

Second trip is a juvenile triple tail that came floating up to the boat 

We saw a very large sunfish also, but didnt get any pics.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, haul Nic. You guys did a good job.
I'm still planning on the Grouper run here soon. Just got to get Wayne over couple hurdles before we get to go offshore. Will talk to you soon. Keep the good catch up. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! Dang it was slick out there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report. water looks awesome.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice box!!! Water can't get much better than that!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice trip. That dock looks familiar.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice trip fellas!


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Bigrick, do u fish out of fwb? We're always looking for folks that fish in that Marina. I'm on dock 3. You?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

We keep our Rampage there at the end of the dock to the right ( Sundancer ) . I'm always up for a trip with a little notice.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh heck yeah. I'm in the 31 cobia sport cabin 3 in on deck 3. Yeah that's right, it's the one that looks like she is nose heavy and about to fall off the lift.  

Every time I see your boat I am a) jealous and b) curious as to why there's not more fish blood on it. Lol. We went out Friday and yesterday and I am beat. Stay tuned for reports. Will PM you my cell, we are always in need of good people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Good deal. I'll put up some pictures soon. We got out for a few AJ trips the last couple of weeks.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pics!


----------

